# Strip lights between suspended grid ceiling and roof deck



## Pcinspector1 (Feb 9, 2018)

Is it permitted by code to have old existing strip lights or any lights between a suspended ceiling and the roof deck where the furnace is pulling return air from the same space?  It appears that the GC doesn't think it's necessary to remove the old fixtures. His thought was the lights would be useful if any repairs were needed  between the dropped ceiling and the bottom of the roof.


----------



## cda (Feb 9, 2018)

Yep have seen lazy before.

Is it legal, have to have the mechanical code guy answer the question


----------



## Pcinspector1 (Feb 9, 2018)

Plans call for its removal.


----------



## cda (Feb 9, 2018)

Yes!!!

Got the hook and the hammer!!


----------



## Francis Vineyard (Feb 9, 2018)

It should be removed if that's what the contract (plans) call for; is it permitted?
It depends;

*2014 NEC
Equipment*. A general term, including fittings, devices, appliances, luminaires, apparatus, machinery, and the like used as a part of, or in connection with, an electrical installation.

*300.22
(C) Other Spaces Used for Environmental Air (Plenums)*.
This section shall apply to spaces not specifically fabricated for environmental air-handling purposes but used for air-handling purposes as a plenum. This section shall not apply to habitable rooms or areas of buildings, the prime purpose of which is not air handling.

Informational Note No. I: The space over a hung ceiling used for environmental air-handling purposes is an example of the type of other space to which this section applies.

Informational Note No.2: The phrase "Other Spaces Used for Environmental Air (Plenum)" as used in this section correlates with the use of the term "plenum" in NFPA 90A - 2012, Standard for the installation Air-Conditioning and Ventilating Systems, and other mechanical codes where the plenum is used for return

*(3) Equipmen*t. Electrical equipment with a metal enclosure, or electrical equipment with a nonmetallic enclosure listed for use within an air-handling space and having adequate fire-resistant and low-smoke-producing characteristics, and associated wiring material suitable for the ambient temperature shall be permitted to be installed in such other space unless prohibited elsewhere in this Code.

Informational Note: One method of defining adequate fire-resistant and low-smoke-producing characteristics for electrical equipment with a nonmetallic enclosure is in ANSI/UL 2043-2008, Fire Test for Heat and Visible Smoke Release for Discrete Products and Their Accessories Installed in Air-Handling Spaces.

*2012 IMC
EQUIPMENT.* All piping, ducts, vents, control devices and other components of systems other than appliances which are permanently installed and integrated to provide control of environmental conditions for buildings. This definition shall also include other systems specifically regulated in this code.

*EQUIPMENT, EXISTING*. Any equipment regulated by this code which was legally installed prior to the effective date of this code, or for which a permit to install has been issued.

*602.2.1.4 Electrical equipment in plenums*.
Electrical equipment exposed within a plenum shall comply with Sections 602.2.1.4.1 and 602.2.1.4.2.

*602.2.1.4.1 Equipment in metallic enclosures*.
Electrical equipment with metallic enclosures exposed within a plenum shall be permitted.

*602.2.1.4.2 Equipment in combustible enclosures*.
Electrical equipment with combustible enclosures exposed within a plenum shall be listed and labeled for such use in accordance with UL 2043.


----------



## Pcinspector1 (Feb 9, 2018)

Thank you Francis, those codes you posted kinda make it clear as mud. 

IYO would a strip light with the wiring inside the metallic enclosure with two exposed florescent bulbs meet the 602.2.1.4.1 criteria?


----------



## Pcinspector1 (Feb 9, 2018)

Reason I say it's as clear as mud, is the bulbs make contact outside the metallic enclosure.


----------



## cda (Feb 9, 2018)

Not in the office today

Is there something in IFC that says remove them??

Seems like I saw arequirement somewhere


----------



## Francis Vineyard (Feb 9, 2018)

Is the question would the bulbs be included as part of the "equipment" listing? Apparently in accordance with the definitions.

*NEC
Luminaire*. A complete lighting unit consisting of a light source such as a lamp or lamps, together with the parts designed to position the light source and connect it to the power supply. It may also include parts to protect the light source or the ballast or to distribute the light. A lampholder itself is not a luminaire.

Would like to hear from other electrical specialist!


----------



## Francis Vineyard (Feb 9, 2018)

cda said:


> Not in the office today
> 
> Is there something in IFC that says remove them??
> 
> Seems like I saw arequirement somewhere


Abandoned fire alarm and communication cables.


----------



## mtlogcabin (Feb 9, 2018)

Pcinspector1 said:


> Plans call for its removal.



Then that is what he does regardless if the code allows them to stay
Or the Architect issues an addendum to leave them.


----------



## cda (Feb 9, 2018)

604.8 IFC 2018??


----------



## cda (Feb 9, 2018)

604.11 IFC gives an out??


----------



## Pcinspector1 (Feb 12, 2018)

Strip lights have been removed.


----------



## cda (Feb 12, 2018)

Yea


----------

